# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  ضوابط استخدام الأمن للقوة والأسلحة النارية محليا ودوليا

## لارين

دعا المجلس الاقتصادى والاجتماعى الدول الأعضاء فى مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة السابع (لمنع الجريمة ومعاملة المجرمين) المنعقد فى فارينا بإيطاليا فى مايو 1986 فى قراره (14) ان استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية من جانب الموظفين العموميين المكلفين بتنفيذ القوانين يجب أن يكون بالقدر الذى يكفل الاحترام الواجب بحقوق الإنسان، وعرفت المادة الأولى من مدونة قواعد السلوك للموظفين العموميين المكفلين بتنفيذ القوانين بأنهم ممن يمارسون سلطات الشرطة والأجهزة العسكرية وقوات أمن الدولة سواء كانت مرتدية زيا رسميا أو مدنيا، أما المؤتمر الثامن لمنع الجريمة المنعقد فى هافانا بكوبا فى سبتمبر 1990 فقد وضع (المبادئ الأساسية لاستخدام الأسلحة النارية)، كما يقول الدكتور عادل محمد خير، أستاذ القانون الدولي، ملزما الحكومات بمراعاة واحترام تلك المبادئ باصدار التشريعات المنفذة لها وضرورة إعلام جميع العاملين والمهنيين المكلفين بتنفيذ القوانين من القضاة ووكلاء النيابة والمحامين بها وحاصلها: 

(1) استخدام وسائل غير عنيفة قبل اللجوء الى استخدام القوة والأسلحة النارية. (2) ممارسة ضبط النفس فى استخدام القوة والتصرف بطريقة تتناسب مع خطورة الجرم والهدف المشروع المراد تحقيقه، (3) تقليل الضرر والإصابة واحترام وصون حياة الإنسان، (4) التكفل بتقديم المساعدة والإسعافات الطبية فى أقرب وقت ممكن الى الشخص المصاب، (5) التكفل بإخطار الأقارب والأصدقاء المقربين للشخص المصاب فى أقرب وقت ممكن، (6) إبلاغ رؤسائهم فورا بحالات الوفاة، (7) تلتزم الحكومات بالعقاب على الاستخدام التعسفى للقوة أو الأسلحة النارية أو إساءة استخدامها من جانب الموظفين العموميين المكلفين بتنفيذ القوانين باعتبارها جريمة جنائية، (8) عدم جواز التذرع بالظروف الاستثنائية مثل حالة عدم الاستقرار السياسى الداخلى أو أى طوارئ عامة أخرى لتبرير أى انحراف عن المبادئ المتقدمة، (9) وفى جميع الأحوال ـ لا يجوز استخدام الأسلحة النارية القاتلة عن قصد إلا عندما يتعذر تماما تجنبها من أجل حماية الأرواح، وبعد توجيه تحذير واضح بعزمهم على استخدام الأسلحة النارية وإعطاء وقت كاف للاستجابة للتحذير (10) تحديد الظروف التى يرخص فيها لرجال السلطة بحمل الأسلحة النارية وأنواع الأسلحة النارية والذخيرة المرخص بها حصرا، (11) عدم جواز استخدام الأسلحة النارية لتفريق التجمعات التى تتسم بالعنف الا اذا تعذر على رجل السلطة استخدام وسائل أقل خطرا، وعليهم أن يقصروا استخدامها على الحد الأدنى الضروري. 

وفيما يتعلق بتعامل رجال الشرطة مع الأشخاص المحتجزين أو المعتقلين، فلا يجوز لهم استخدام الأسلحة إلا للدفاع عن النفس، أو لدفع خطر مباشر عن الآخرين يهدد بالموت أو بإحداث إصابة خطيرة أو عندما يتحتم عليهم ذلك لمنع فرار شخص محتجز او معتقل يمثل خطرا يتعذر تماما تجنبه من اجل حماية الأرواح، وضعت (المبادئ الاساسية لاستخدام الاسلحة) قاعدة مهمة مؤداها التزام الحكومات باتباع اجراءات اختيار مناسبة لجميع الموظفين العموميين المكلفين بتنفيذ القوانين، وضرورة تمتعهم بالصفات الاخلاقية والنفسية - وخاصة مواجهة الضغط النفسى والبدنى لممارسة مهامهم بكفاءة. وتلقيهم تدريبا مهنيا مستمرا وشاملا، وضرورة اجراء اختبارات دورية للتأكد من استمرار ملاءمتهم لأداء مهام استخدام الاسلحة على أن تلتزم الحكومات بأن تولى تدريب رجال السلطة اهتماما خاصا لمسائل آداب الشرطة وحقوق الانسان فى عمليات التحقيق وبدائل استخدام القوة والاسلحة النارية وتسوية المنازعات سلميا وتفهم سلوك الجماهير واساليب الاقناع والتفاوض والوساطة والوسائل التقنية بهدف الحد من استخدام القوة والاسلحة النارية، ومراجعة برامجها التدريبية العملية فى ضوء مايقع من حوادث ذات طابع خاص كحريق المجمع العلمى المصرى واقتحام جماهير المحلة وبورسعيد وغيرها من الجماهير لمباريات كرة القدم. 
واختتمت المبادئ بقاعدة جوهرية قوامها عدم جواز التذرع بطاعة الرؤساء اذا كان رجال السلطة يعلمون ان الامر باستخدام القوة او الاسلحة النارية قد افضى الى موت شخص او اصابته اصابة خطيرة كان مخالفا للقانون وكانت لديهم فرصة معقولة لرفض تنفيذه وفى جميع الاحوال تقع المسئولية ايضا على الرؤساء الذين يصدرون اوامر غير قانونية. 

وتجدر الاشارة الى ان محكمة النقض المصرية مستقرة فى احكامها الى انه من المقرر ان طاعة الرئيس لاتمتد بأى حال الى ارتكاب الجرائم، وانه ليس على مرءوس ان يطيع الامر الصادر له من رئيسه بارتكاب فعل يعلم ان القانون يعاقب عليه (الطعون ارقام 829 - 5ق 936 - 16ق - 109 - 26ق - 360 - 31ق - 2040 - 33ق)
وعلى المستوى المحلى ينظم عمل هيئة الشرطة القانون رقم 109 - 1971 المعدل الذى نص فى المادة 102 منه بأن لرجل الشرطة استعمال القوة بالقدر اللازم لأداء واجبه اذا كانت هى الوسيلة الوحيدة لأداء هذا الواجب، وتفويض وزير الداخلية بقرار منه بتحديد الاجراءات التى تتبع فى جميع الحالات وكيفية توجيه الإنذار وإطلاق النار، كما هو موضح فى القرار رقم 156 لسنة 1964 بتاريخ 1- 9- 1964 بشأن تنظيم استعمال الأسلحة النارية المكون من ثلاث مواد حيث نصت الفقرة (ثانيا) من المادة الاولى أنه عند صد هجوم أو أى مقاومة مصحوبين باستعمال القوة يقوم بها المسجونون او لمنع قرارهم: (1) إطلاق القوة للاعيرة النارية فى الفضاء كإنذار بالكف عن المقاومة او محاولة الفرار. 
(2) اذا استمر المسجون فى المقاومة او محاولة الفرار بعد هذا الإنذار يطلق المكلفون بحراسته النار عليه، اما الفقرة (ثالثا) من ذات المادة فقد نصت على أنه فى حالة فض التجمهر والتظاهر الذى يحدث من (5اشخاص) على الأقل إذا عرض الأمن العام للخطر: (1) يوجه رئيس القوة انذارا شفويا للمتجمهرين او المتظاهرين يأمرهم فيه بالتفرق ويحذرهم من أنه سيضطر إلى اطلاق النار اذا لم يذعنوا لهذا الامر ويراعى ان يكون الانذار بصوت مسموع أو بوسيلة تكفل وصوله الى اسماعهم وأن ييسر للمتجمهرين او المتظاهرين وسائل تفرقهم خلال المدة المحددة لذلك، (2) اذا امتنع المتجمهرون عن التفرق رغم انذارهم وانقضاء المدة المحددة لهم فى الانذار تطلق القوة النار عليهم وينبغى ان يكون اطلاق النار متقطعا لإتاحة الفرصة للمتجمهرين للتفرق (3) يراعى عند اطلاق النار ان تستخدم اولا البنادق ذات الرش صغير الحجم، فإذا لم تجد فى فض التجمهر استخدمت الاسلحة النارية ذات الرصاص فالاسلحة السريعة الطلقات عند الاقتضاء، (4) يجب ان يصدر الأمر بإطلاق النار الضابط المسئول فإذا لم يعين من قبل فيصدر هذا الأمر أقدم المكلفين بالخدمة. وقررت المادة الثانية من القرار انه ينبغى عند اطلاق النار فى الفضاء مراعاة الحيطة التامة حتى لايصاب احد الابرياء، ويجب ان يكون التصويب عند اطلاق النار على الساقين كلما كان ذلك مستطاعا، وألا يلجأ الى استعمال الاسلحة النارية الا بعد استنفاد جميع الوسائل الاخرى كالنصح واستخدام العصى او الغازات المسيلة للدموع بحسب الأحوال وكلما كان ذلك ممكنا.

المصدر 
http://digital.ahram.org.eg/

----------


## elsayyada

معلومات هااامة يسلمو

----------

